# TheFlow is teasing a possible exploit for the PlayStation 4, recommends users to stay on OFW 6.20



## 8BitWonder (Mar 13, 2020)

I swear that whenever I update my ps4 something like this gets announced.
I remember updating right before the 4.05/5.05 craze and more recently to 7.02 before this.


----------



## chrisrlink (Mar 13, 2020)

sucks that my ps4 was already updated to 7.02 prior to buying it through facebook marketplace


----------



## RedoLane (Mar 13, 2020)

*It has begun.*


----------



## ombus (Mar 13, 2020)

Just update...


----------



## urherenow (Mar 13, 2020)

I haven't even touched my PS4 since the last exploit came out. Think I updated to 5.05 just because of it (or was it 4.55? don't remember...)

Switch gets like 97% of the love, 1% goes to Oculus Rift, 1% goes to 3DS, and the last 1% goes to the Wiiu/Wii. Can't even remember the last time I touched my PS3 (except to unpack it when I moved back to mainland Japan...)


----------



## CompSciOrBust (Mar 13, 2020)

urherenow said:


> I haven't even touched my PS4 since the last exploit came out. Think I updated to 5.05 just because of it (or was it 4.55? don't remember...)
> 
> Switch gets like 97% of the love, 1% goes to Oculus Rift, 1% goes to 3DS, and the last 1% goes to the Wiiu/Wii. Can't even remember the last time I touched my PS3 (except to unpack it when I moved back to mainland Japan...)


I think the reason Sony consoles don't see much homebrew compared to the Nintendo scene is because there's no good legal sdks for Sony home consoles and devs don't want to touch the leaked sdks in case they get C&D letters. Hopefully this will change soon because Open Orbis are getting ready to release their open source toolchain which has been in development for a few years now (I remember talking to ZeraTron and LightningModz about it in 2017). I'm going to do some ps4 development once it comes out. I wanted to port N-Xplorer initially but after talking to one of the devs on twitter I don't think that will be possible at release because of a couple of limitations that they plan to remove in the future.


----------



## NoNAND (Mar 13, 2020)

Aaaand so it begins
I'm really tempted to buy a PS4 now.


----------



## Bimmel (Mar 13, 2020)

This sounds juicy. A shame that Sony even push FW updates when their console/handheld is already dead.


----------



## cearp (Mar 13, 2020)

I have a pro on 5.05, an upgrade to 6.20 would be very good!
Although DMC5 requires high than 6.20 I think, I really want to to try out that game


----------



## Valery0p (Mar 13, 2020)

Failed to fetch tweet https://twitter.com/theflow0/status/1237658053425729542
Coincidence?


----------



## eskinner3742 (Mar 13, 2020)

Have to pull out the PS4 to see what firmware I'm on. Can always use another emulation machine


----------



## Deleted member 514389 (Mar 13, 2020)

About time...


----------



## Mythical (Mar 13, 2020)

Still on 5.05 over here, but hey this sounds awesome! (maybe we'll see a surge in ps4 stuff soon)


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 13, 2020)

urherenow said:


> I haven't even touched my PS4 since the last exploit came out. Think I updated to 5.05 just because of it (or was it 4.55? don't remember...)
> 
> Switch gets like 97% of the love, 1% goes to Oculus Rift, 1% goes to 3DS, and the last 1% goes to the Wiiu/Wii. Can't even remember the last time I touched my PS3 (except to unpack it when I moved back to mainland Japan...)



so i take it you do not realize ps4 retroarch is a thing now.  Combined with linux on ps4 and ps2 to pkg you have yourself a wonderful system you are not properly using.  Feel free to send it to me if you don’t know what to do with it...


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Mar 13, 2020)

Snip


----------



## MasterJ360 (Mar 13, 2020)

I was gonna update my 5.50 pro for FFVII, but damn I guess I'll have to hope for a backport despite pre ordering the 1st class edition


urherenow said:


> I haven't even touched my PS4 since the last exploit came out. Think I updated to 5.05 just because of it (or was it 4.55? don't remember...)


Part of that reason is b/c either ps4 devs wanted to keep everything to themselves or were too paranoid of a public release moving the scene forward. After 5.0.5/5.0.7 it has been nothing but a show&tell scene, you had certain devs that would tease us with twitter posts of getting new k-exploits, but would always say they wont release it b/c of Sony patch, which kinda makes their finding useless since we would never get to try it only just know it exists. Knowing Flow's Vita works this man is going to make the ps4 scene better.


----------



## Flame (Mar 13, 2020)

i need to check my PS4 on which fimrware it is....


Please Kratos let it be lower then 6.20


PLEASE!


----------



## Nevermore (Mar 13, 2020)

Hmm, I wonder if the delay for FF7R was so it'd only work on firmware 7.00 and higher.

December 2019 was when the build for the demo leaked.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 13, 2020)

Neat, still on 5.05 myself and didn't plan on upgrading unless a new hack came out, so that's good news for me I suppose.


----------



## supershadow64ds (Mar 13, 2020)

Totally lit, though chances are I'm already up to date if people are saying there are already firmwares past 6.20...

Had to update to download my JoJo game. I'm not ashamed.


----------



## isoboy (Mar 13, 2020)

I'm browsing for used PS4's now. Nice.


----------



## Godofcheese (Mar 13, 2020)

I cried a bunch when I updated my PS4 pro to 5.53 the day before the 5.05 exploit
Hopefully something good comes out so I can remove the dust and actually use it :>


----------



## Flame (Mar 13, 2020)

F5 without the 5

im on 6.73


----------



## Jayro (Mar 13, 2020)

Valery0p said:


> https://twitter.com/theflow0/status/1237658053425729542
> Coincidence?


I saw that the other day too. Glad he's got a 6.20 PS4 he can test on.


----------



## playstays_shun (Mar 13, 2020)

is there any actual benefit to cfw on ps4 besides the obvious?

I never mod the latest gen systems, and I can pick up used games for cheap (ps4 stuff drops like a rock quick), and I play online..

but just curious

I always do fw updates on my ps4 pro too bc I play a handful of games online

--

in the case of vita, the PSP dash and using an SD card for all my PSN shop games and converting physical to digital is coo, ds3/ds4 compatibilityl but

the flow is a god tho


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 13, 2020)

playstays_shun said:


> is there any actual benefit to cfw on ps4 besides the obvious?
> 
> I never mod the latest gen systems, and I can pick up used games for cheap (ps4 stuff drops like a rock quick), and I play online..
> 
> ...


You can run Linux, play PS2 games not on the official PSN store, and Retroach was ported to the PS4 as well. 

If none of those interest you, though, you probably don't need to bother.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 13, 2020)

so he just posted he has a vulnerability after 3 days wowie zowie


----------



## Super.Nova (Mar 13, 2020)

Well, I at least have my original PS4.
I've sadly update myhe Pro recently


----------



## ImLEBrAn (Mar 13, 2020)

Apparently he already found a vulnerability


----------



## playstays_shun (Mar 13, 2020)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> You can run Linux, play PS2 games not on the official PSN store, and Retroach was ported to the PS4 as well.
> 
> If none of those interest you, though, you probably don't need to bother.



The Ps2 part is interesting... is it good emulation? 

I have two PS2's and a ps3 (though the slim 160gb) so probably already set. Even my ps3 is unmodded bc I wanted it to load up PSP games that can only be transferred from it and not available from PSN store on vita directly.. and I play old COD's on them every once in a while all with the same account. Not worth the risk for me to get all my Sony crap banned


----------



## MasterJ360 (Mar 13, 2020)

playstays_shun said:


> The Ps2 part is interesting... is it good emulation?
> 
> I have two PS2's and a ps3 (though the slim 160gb) so probably already set. Even my ps3 is unmodded bc I wanted it to load up PSP games that can only be transferred from it and not available from PSN store on vita directly.. and I play old COD's on them every once in a while all with the same account. Not worth the risk for me to get all my Sony crap banned


Not all ps2 game work well or be compatible. Xenosaga 1-2-3 are very buggy but still playable at some degree. However you will have the ability to merge Codebreaker cheats into ps2 games as well. You cant get banned b/c you wont be able to connect on PSN since your FW is too low for access.


----------



## pop13_13 (Mar 13, 2020)

Probably using the 6.20 WebKit exploit that got published a few months year ago.

I have a feeling that the PS5 will probably be quickly hacked on initial FW bacause the backwards compatibility (think Wii, or Wii U vWii CFW).


----------



## playstays_shun (Mar 13, 2020)

MasterJ360 said:


> Not all ps2 game work well or be compatible. Xenosaga 1-2-3 are very buggy but still playable at some degree. However you will have the ability to merge Codebreaker cheats into ps2 games as well. You cant get banned b/c you wont be able to connect on PSN since your FW is too low for access.



so buying two PS4's... for that?

I'm all about mods on principle, maximizing utility out of your hardware, and in case of Vita, fixing fundamentally broken things with the platform but here it seems unneeded

still, more power to people that do this or don't bother with online in the first place


----------



## Valery0p (Mar 13, 2020)

pop13_13 said:


> Probably using the 6.20 WebKit exploit that got published a few months ago.
> 
> I have a feeling that the PS5 will probably be quickly hacked on initial FW bacause the backwards compatibility (think Wii, or Wii U vWii CFW).


It was actually a year ago, but yeah that's likely the reason.


----------



## nero99 (Mar 13, 2020)

He needs to come work on the patches switch units so we have a third exploit option. I think now I might get a ps4 as well


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 13, 2020)

playstays_shun said:


> so buying two PS4's... for that?
> 
> I'm all about mods on principle, maximizing utility out of your hardware, and in case of Vita, fixing fundamentally broken things with the platform but here it seems unneeded
> 
> still, more power to people that do this or don't bother with online in the first place



um my ps4 pro looking at you like huh?


----------



## playstays_shun (Mar 13, 2020)

seanp2500 said:


> um my ps4 pro looking at you like huh?




so just pirating?

that doesn't interest me unfortunately.

PS4 games get cheap quick too, and I only have so much time in the day never mind whats allocated for games


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 13, 2020)

playstays_shun said:


> so just pirating?
> 
> that doesn't interest me unfortunately.
> 
> PS4 games get cheap quick too, and I only have so much time in the day never mind whats allocated for games



there are many uses i have stated earlier in thread.  Just a basic one would be linux.  Look if you don’t want a jailbroken ps4...why are you here?

Just trolling?


----------



## MasterJ360 (Mar 13, 2020)

playstays_shun said:


> so just pirating?
> 
> that doesn't interest me unfortunately.
> 
> PS4 games get cheap quick too, and I only have so much time in the day never mind whats allocated for games


Theres plenty of alternatives for homebrew RetroArch is literally everywhere, getting a JB ps4 solely for that isn't worth it imo. Heck you can even backup your save files and edit them with Save Wizard which doesn't require a hacked ps4 it just costs $60. Also ps2 games have better support on the PCSX2 emulator if you have a decent PC. But yeah pirating is what most ppl do behind closed doors.


----------



## playstays_shun (Mar 13, 2020)

seanp2500 said:


> there are many uses i have stated earlier in thread.  Just a basic one would be linux.  Look if you don’t want a jailbroken ps4...why are you here?
> 
> Just trolling?



Inquiring, as someone who isn't familiar with the scene. And who has expressed favorability towards Vita modding, for example.

Don't be offended by my lack of knowledge. I obviously support the modding community in general (and the flow who I've already stated is like a god) else why would I be on GBA?

Also respect Luca (qwerty), with his iOS Yalu and checkra1n bootrom exploit jailbreaks

Just because *I* don't see value in this particular use case, doesn't mean others don't. I'm not blind to that


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 13, 2020)

playstays_shun said:


> Inquiring, as someone who isn't familiar with the scene. And who has expressed favorability towards Vita modding, for example.
> 
> Don't be offended by my lack of knowledge. I obviously support the modding community in general (and the flow who I've already stated is like a god) else why would I be on GBA?
> 
> Just because *I* don't see value in this particular use case, doesn't mean others don't. I'm not blind to that



Alot of people visit threads like this just to troll.

personally love my vita.  I even took out the 3g card and upgraded it with 256gb of internal memory.  But yeah.  Haters gonna hate trolls gonna troll.  That is gba for ya!


----------



## playstays_shun (Mar 13, 2020)

seanp2500 said:


> Alot of people visit threads like this just to troll.
> 
> personally love my vita.  I even took out the 3g card and upgraded it with 256gb of internal memory.  But yeah.  Haters gonna hate trolls gonna troll.  That is gba for ya!



Thats fine, but I aint trolling just asking.


----------



## chrisrlink (Mar 13, 2020)

i can see two responces by sony 1) they buy out theflow like they did octo or 2 more likely force the flow to stay quiet or face a massive lawsuit


----------



## skinnyBIGGS (Mar 13, 2020)

Awesome . Good to know theflow has something up there sleeve .. they release they dont tease and keep.. great job guys i havent played my ps4 since spiderman and rdr2 came out wasnt gonna update to play those games my discs will finally be used soon still in the wrapper hahahahah


----------



## chrisrlink (Mar 13, 2020)

curious question though are their any bundles in stores still that are 6.20 or less might sell mine locally and buy a pro


----------



## onibaku (Mar 13, 2020)

I was previously waiting for the 5.05 exploit but then my cousin updated it to 5.50 to play fortnite.. so i missed it but i have kept it on 5.50 since then and hopefully now i will finally have homebrew access


----------



## LightBeam (Mar 13, 2020)

> UPDATE: Well, it appears he didn't actually have a vulnerability in mind when he made his first Tweet above, but after receiving a PlayStation 4 from a fellow hacker, TheFlow has confirmed he indeed does have a vulnerability for OFW 6.20.



Wtf ? So he just had this a day after his tweet ? He's quite fast


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 13, 2020)

Guess I'm glad I got at least 1 system under 6.20 : D


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 13, 2020)

LightBeam said:


> Wtf ? So he just had this a day after his tweet ? He's quite fast


3 days, but yeah. I suspect he knew about a potential entry point before receiving the PS4, but needed one to actually test it on to be sure


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 13, 2020)

chrisrlink said:


> i can see two responces by sony 1) they buy out theflow like they did octo or 2 more likely force the flow to stay quiet or face a massive lawsuit



Do you have the source for response 1?


----------



## Xzi (Mar 13, 2020)

With FF7R already pre-ordered, Ghost of Tsushima is the one and only PS4 exclusive left that I care about playing.  Not much point in hacking my PS4 now with a physical library that's essentially complete.


----------



## The Frenchman (Mar 13, 2020)

LOL, don't update!! From a firmware that's been outdated since the last pope died....


----------



## |<roni&g (Mar 13, 2020)

Never had a PS4 but this would be a reason to pick 1 up. I miss how it was in ps2-360&ps3 days, downloading games days sometimes a week before release, good times


----------



## Delerious (Mar 14, 2020)

6.20 has been out since late 2018. I can only keep the wifi off on my PS4 for so long before I need to watch Netflix on it. I don't really use my PS4 enough for gaming to warrant jailbreaking it. And I have CFW on my PS3 and Switch if I want to run emulation.


----------



## urherenow (Mar 14, 2020)

As already pointed out, RA is available everywhere. If I need to use Linux, NOTHING beats simply running it on a PC/Laptop. Vmware to the rescue, if you just want to compile homebrew real quick... 2 reasons to jailbreak that keep getting passed around, that are actually NO REASON AT ALL to jailbreak.

converting PS2 games to .pkg and playing them, however... sounds like a good reason. Maybe I'll look into that. Probably won't anytime soon though, until more cool/useful homebrew is made.


----------



## medoli900 (Mar 14, 2020)

Finally I'll be able to play Spiderman and KH3.
As for the reason to hack your PS4, I like to backup my game, so that I don't risk breaking the CDs (happened way too often to me before), and playing Monster Rancher 4 by scanning Blu-ray disk is surreal.


----------



## titan_tim (Mar 14, 2020)

Great news! That means Red Dead 2, Spiderman, and (hopefully) the final release of FF7 will be playable.


----------



## Dinomite (Mar 14, 2020)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Neat, still on 5.05 myself and didn't plan on upgrading unless a new hack came out, so that's good news for me I suppose.


I'm in the same boat, is there a method for updating to 6.20?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 14, 2020)

Dinomite said:


> I'm in the same boat, is there a method for updating to 6.20?


I wouldn't update just yet, not until the exploit is actually released to public and homebrew is ported to it.

But updating would be as simple as finding the 6.20 PUP and installing it via USB, nothing tricky or hacky required since Sony officially supports manual updates via USB.


----------



## raxadian (Mar 14, 2020)

This is great, too bad I didn't decide to buy a PS4 due to most games I like being way more expensive that the Switch versions.  But I really should move my PS3 to a more modern hack.


----------



## Dinomite (Mar 14, 2020)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> I wouldn't update just yet, not until the exploit is actually released to public and homebrew is ported to it.
> 
> But updating would be as simple as finding the 6.20 PUP and installing it via USB, nothing tricky or hacky required since Sony officially supports manual updates via USB.


Thanks, that's good to know. I wasn't going to update yet anyway, but nice to see that Sony haven't changed and its still the same as the PS3 days. Yeah, I should've just read Sony's site. Thanks again.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 14, 2020)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> I wouldn't update just yet, not until the exploit is actually released to public and homebrew is ported to it.
> 
> But updating would be as simple as finding the 6.20 PUP and installing it via USB, nothing tricky or hacky required since Sony officially supports manual updates via USB.



only thing I would add is if you are like me you probably installed update blocker.  I remember in past migrations it being a pain sometimes.  Sometimes I would run the remove update block payload but I could still not update.  I don't think that is an issue anymore but to my knowledge it just adds a dummy folder you could always remove via ftp.  I would also caution those with alot of fpkg already installed to backup their database as it may get checked during this process and well you may um fail it.  But yeah way I remember doing it was run hen then run update.  I hope that makes sense.


----------



## MasterJ360 (Mar 14, 2020)

LightBeam said:


> Wtf ? So he just had this a day after his tweet ? He's quite fast


In truth 6.20 already had a k-exploit along with 5.55 before it, Flow is just willing to share it to the public unlike the other devs


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 14, 2020)

MasterJ360 said:


> In truth 6.20 already had a k-exploit along with 5.55 before it, Flow is just willing to share it to the public unlike the other devs



not how I would describe it.  6.20 had a publicly released webkit or entry point.  Some devs have claimed they have kexploit in private.  Though this particular firmware was not specifically hinted to my knowledge.  There is a nifty chart here: https://sce.party/ So reason I am being nitpicky here is it's not like flow isn't doing his own work.  He would be finding his own for 6.20 specifically.  It's more than him just sharing.  Dude is legit doing the work from entry point which is pretty dang amazing and we should consider this.


----------



## chrisrlink (Mar 14, 2020)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> Do you have the source for response 1?


I'm guessing you didn't watch the cc3c's ps4 segment days before he talked octo was contacted by sony about his BD hack he shared and got payed a bounty then the hack got fixed in 7.02


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Mar 14, 2020)

Could make an interesting emulation box. Not sure about Piracy as PS4 games are hella huge. I don't even pirate PC games because some sizes are ridiculous. Final Fantasy XV is notoriously bad.


----------



## sj33 (Mar 14, 2020)

Gotta be honest, I had a PS4 on 5.05 for almost 2 years and it just sat there gathering dust. No fun without being able to play the latest games, frankly.

I sold it, but recently bought a white PS4 slim. It came with 5.55 but the first thing I did was update it. Exploitable PS4 is no fun unless you have another machine to actually use.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 14, 2020)

Oh well no thanks. This fw is way too old. 
I prefer playing persona 5 royal soon instead of sitting on a super old fw. 
I had the 5.05 hack too but my ps4 just collected dust. 
Soon the sdk will be good enough to make something useful. 
So maybe a more recent hack will be released. I will start coding some homebrew then too. But not on an outdated fw. The homebrew will be used by none anyway if it can't be used...


----------



## Ericthegreat (Mar 14, 2020)

ombus said:


> Just update...


Why?


----------



## Darksabre72 (Mar 14, 2020)

Flame said:


> i need to check my PS4 on which fimrware it is....
> 
> 
> Please Kratos let it be lower then 6.20
> ...


yep because 6.20 came out at the end of 2018 so you good


----------



## Flame (Mar 14, 2020)

Darksabre72 said:


> yep because 6.20 came out at the end of 2018 so you good



nope i must of updated it at a point. its 6.73


----------



## godreborn (Mar 14, 2020)

@Flame , how could you!?


----------



## MasterJ360 (Mar 14, 2020)

seanp2500 said:


> not how I would describe it.  6.20 had a publicly released webkit or entry point.  Some devs have claimed they have kexploit in private.  Though this particular firmware was not specifically hinted to my knowledge.  There is a nifty chart here: https://sce.party/ So reason I am being nitpicky here is it's not like flow isn't doing his own work.  He would be finding his own for 6.20 specifically.  It's more than him just sharing.  Dude is legit doing the work from entry point which is pretty dang amazing and we should consider this.


Nah its kool i just worded that wrong to make it seem like hes not doing his own work. Yeah Ive been following Flow ever since Henkaku was first establish before he turned it into a Coldboot. If anyone knows him they can have confidence over his word when he makes an announcement.


----------



## eriol33 (Mar 14, 2020)

...all of this wait for the sake of playing spiderman and kingdom hearts 3. not really worth it.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 14, 2020)

i think some people can't see the forest for the trees.  So many negative nancies.  10tb ago I remember putting my launch phat in a dresser drawer.  Saddened that I must now resist the temptation to play newer games on it.  This was after watching linux installed by a Chinese hacker years ago.  For years I waited.  Since then I have had many great gaming experiences.  No not all of them involved piracy.  I am happy I am able to back up my physically owned games digitally.  If you ever had stuff stolen from you or dealt with drm requiring game to be online (but had no net) you would understand.  Had lots of great vr experiences.  Had some odd adventures in linux trying to get mugen working (still not quite there on the to do list is sound and full screen any linux gurus feel free to msg me if you can help).  Met some really really cool people.  Had a blast with mods for various games but the one that stood out was gta v.  All in all I think people who knock this kind of thing don't really get gbatemp.  I mean here we are all these years later and this is pretty much a go to site for modding and hacking.  If you are one of the sheeple who just wants to play the latest murder simulator online day one it's just not what these modding scenes are about.  It's about taking back control as owner of your console.  Something I greatly enjoyed out of my og xbox (and unbelievably I am still doing cool new things with it! latest adventure was philips cdi emulation!) and psp.  Due to the experiences I had with those game systems frankly I will never settle for a system I cannot do interesting things with ever again.  I would rather wait and play something from my considerable backlog on the various things I own then sit and fret that I can't play so and so game that just came out.  The things a modded console allows one to do FAR outweigh such a stance in the long run.  Stuff like game mods or fan translations or emulation have given me such wonderful experiences that I will never follow that way.  It is just not the way.


----------



## Beerus (Mar 14, 2020)

im on 7.02 oh well, instead of waiting for a exploit im going to wait for persona


----------



## depaul (Mar 14, 2020)

Well I don't regret updating since I'm waiting for RE3, and FF 7 Remake.


----------



## 64bitmodels (Mar 15, 2020)

this seems nice
Too bad it came out way too late into the PS4's lifespan
if ps5 had a ps4 mode (similar to how the 3ds has a ds mode) then yeah maybe this could be useful, but i really doubt that


----------



## Emeraldu (Mar 15, 2020)

Must play FF7 Remake and TLOU part 2
... games that I just have to play and finish and tho playing without paying is excellent (ehm Nintendo Switch), for me is not worth not updating.


----------



## TerminatR (Mar 15, 2020)

depaul said:


> Well I don't regret updating since I'm waiting for RE3, and FF 7 Remake.



I think most people who are serious about PS4 have 2 consoles. A 5.05 console and an updated online console.

Used systems are so cheap that this is a solid plan. And if they still arent cheap enough today they certainly will be post PS5 release as everyone scrambles to ditch their PS4 (recall that PS5 plays all PS4 games, therefore redundant for most ppl)


----------



## chocoboss (Mar 15, 2020)

I'm on 7.0 u.u


----------



## Goku1992A (Mar 16, 2020)

This is good and bad. It is good for those who are on 5.05 so they'll get a bump from August 2018 to December 2018. This is bad for those who dont have 6.20 that is old firmware I mean at this point  might as well get another PS4.

I personally haven't played mine since August last year since I got my Xbox but for those waiting Its best to invest in a second console or just buy a Pc


----------



## Skelletonike (Mar 16, 2020)

Meh, I'll keep on updating. Only after the PS4 is dead will I think about this.


----------



## Xalusc (Mar 16, 2020)

What can you do with a hacked PS4, anyway? Are there any good homebrew applications?


----------



## depaul (Mar 16, 2020)

Xalusc said:


> What can you do with a hacked PS4, anyway? Are there any good homebrew applications?


-PS2 games
-Retroarch
-Run Linux and some PC games through Wine


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 16, 2020)

Xalusc said:


> What can you do with a hacked PS4, anyway? Are there any good homebrew applications?



may I suggest reviewing vid i posted of my jailbroken pro earlier...


----------



## Empu1 (Mar 16, 2020)

Just checked my Pro out of curiosity since I haven't been using it online at all. And what a pleasant surprise, mine's exactly on 6.20 so I'll keep an eye on this


----------



## KiiWii (Mar 17, 2020)

6.20 should be an easy target to porting hen and payloads. IIRC it was after 6.20 that the hooks changed, so everything would need to be rewritten for 6.50+ rather than simply ported. 

Mira should be agnostic too, so payloads will be moot. 

I’m working on a couple of things ready for 6.20 (not exploit related) that should be quite useful.


----------



## tivu100 (Mar 17, 2020)

What is the firmware brand new PS4 Slim and Pro in retail store?


----------



## KiiWii (Mar 17, 2020)

tivu100 said:


> What is the firmware brand new PS4 Slim and Pro in retail store?


6.50+

depending on the manufacture date of course.


----------



## godreborn (Mar 17, 2020)

if the flow found an exploit in three days, maybe the ps4's security is as laughably bad as math said.


----------



## pcwizard7 (Mar 17, 2020)

I have 3 PS4s that could be updated to 6.20, 2 backups and one is at my father place that rare used, as I only play single player

EDIT. best way to find a ps4 on firmware is to look at bundles that certain firmware was out at the time else otherwise u look for ebay buy that person whos only open it for firmware or shows the firmware on listing


----------



## Naxster (Mar 17, 2020)

Not to be greedy since I really appreciate all the work devs do, but when can we expect an exploit to be released?


----------



## pcwizard7 (Mar 17, 2020)

January 26, 2021,


----------



## ImLEBrAn (Mar 17, 2020)

theasker said:


> Not to be greedy since I really appreciate all the work devs do, but when can we expect an exploit to be released?



Assuming it's not patched on the latest firmware, PS5 release or EOL.


----------



## pcwizard7 (Mar 18, 2020)

ImLEBrAn said:


> Assuming it's not patched on the latest firmware, PS5 release or EOL.



If it was patched in the latest firmware you think he could release it anytime. But if not then yea at the end of ps4 life but even then if you look at ps3 or ps vita they still release firmware updates to patch hacks


----------



## Dave_Chad (Mar 18, 2020)

June 15th release.


----------



## depaul (Mar 18, 2020)

Just don't get your hopes too high so that you won't be disappointed... this is PS4 scene not Switch.


----------



## MetoMeto (Jun 26, 2020)

Didn't "TheFlow" sold him self to Sony for some cache? Or am i mistaken?

How can he release anything hacking related on sony, if he is with the sony by doing their work for them, selling them their own vulnerabilities of the PS...

This is just confusing. I'm out.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 26, 2020)

MetoMeto said:


> Didn't "TheFlow" sold him self to Sony for some cache? Or am i mistaken?
> 
> How can he release anything hacking related on sony, if he is with the sony by doing their work for them, selling them their own vulnerabilities of the PS...
> 
> This is just confusing. I'm out.


...no? Where did you hear that? The Flow is TotalNoob from the PSP scene days, and is responsible for various important Vita hacks and homebrew.


----------



## MetoMeto (Jun 29, 2020)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> ...no? Where did you hear that? The Flow is TotalNoob from the PSP scene days, and is responsible for various important Vita hacks and homebrew.


https://wololo.net/2020/06/25/sony-...and-this-could-be-bad-news-for-ps4-jailbreak/


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 29, 2020)

MetoMeto said:


> https://wololo.net/2020/06/25/sony-...and-this-could-be-bad-news-for-ps4-jailbreak/


And? I doubt that has anything to do with his actual kernel exploit, seeing how he still plans to disclose something soon. 

https://twitter.com/theflow0/status/1276257380255371269 <


----------

